# Huron County/ WIllard area sub needed



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

I know some one who is looking for a commercial accont in willard. Needed immediately. Willing to pay drive time if its not on ur route. PM me or cll me at 419.571.2325


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How far is Huron county from Lake county??


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

see networking post


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone? they are calling for 1-2 2marrow and its gonna need to be cleared by somebody


----------

